# Sound Designer ...



## echosonic (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi!

I'm an ambient musician/sound designer from Hampshire, UK. I was recommended to have a look at vi-control and I'm glad I did.

I produce music under echosonic (https://soundcloud.com/echosonic) and also with another musician as Venona Pers (http://www.venonapers.com (www.venonapers.com) and https://soundcloud.com/venona-pers), plus as a group of tired, embittered musos called Viejos Hombres De Abejón (http://fwonk.bandcamp.com/album/fw039-v ... -de-abej-n).

I've been using Logic for 6 years and prior to that I was a Cubase user. Kontakt throughout however and these days I almost exclusive use K5, Reaktor and Max 4 Live to crush the living daylights out of any instrumentation I choose to track.

Looking forward to wandering around here!


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello and Welcome!

I love this genre.

I went to your soundcloud and I'm loving your tracks. Really nice.

What do you use for your Sounscape/textures type sounds? and also, what reverbs do you favor for this genre?

Thanks!


----------



## echosonic (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Dan,

Thanks!

I use all kinds of things ... the one danger I always find is that it can get a little predictable using the same techniques/tools too much.

A couple of Reaktor ensembles get lots of use (Peter Dines' Mirage is an absolute favourite), but, resampling is something a use a lot in conjunction with some very wet reverbs and endless delays.

I use a TC plug-in reverb (the M30) for lots of things. It's quite limited in terms of sounds, but I find it suits me. Other than that I will tend to use Logic and Live's standard reverbs (but as sparingly as I can).

Cheers


----------

